# Mystery tools



## T. J. (Jan 24, 2017)

Anybody know what these are?




They were in a box of stuff I got at an auction. They look like some sort of adjustable reamer.  I was just curious - they will probably go in the trash unless someone tells me they're useful. 

BTW, here's the rest of the contents of the box (and why I bought it)


----------



## francist (Jan 24, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 24, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 24, 2017)

nice haul!


----------



## T. J. (Jan 24, 2017)

Aha!  That could come in very handy.  I think I better keep them.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 24, 2017)

I was going to guess some kind of easy out, but pipe nipple remover makes perfect sense. What's that black handled thing for? Front row lower left.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 24, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I was going to guess some kind of easy out, but pipe nipple remover makes perfect sense. What's that black handled thing for? Front row lower left.


Hole punch for sheet goods, like gasket material.  Big one!


----------



## mikey (Jan 24, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I was going to guess some kind of easy out, but pipe nipple remover makes perfect sense. What's that black handled thing for? Front row lower left.



Pretty sure that's a hole punch, Greg.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Hole punch for sheet goods, like gasket material.  Big one!





mikey said:


> Pretty sure that's a hole punch, Greg.


That's what I thought at first but damn that's a big one! Lol.


----------



## T. J. (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes it is a 1-3/4" hole punch for leather, gasket material, etc. made by C. S. Osborne.  Soon to be seen on eBay unless someone here wants it!


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 25, 2017)

Whew I got wore out just looking at all of those taps.


----------

